# How to become a learning support/ resource teacher?



## Breagy (31 Aug 2007)

I am a legal executive and would be greatly interested in changing to education. I am 46 and I feel it is too late become a teacher. How can I become a learning support/ resource teacher?


----------



## cole (31 Aug 2007)

To the best of my knowledge both resource teachers and learning support teachers are fully qualified teachers that are seconded to the positions of learning support/resource teaching. Maybe you're thinking of classroom assistant? In which case qualifax shows up these courses.


----------



## Happy Girl (31 Aug 2007)

Breagy said:


> I am a legal executive and would be greatly interested in changing to education. I am 46 and I feel it is too late become a teacher. How can I become a learning support/ resource teacher?


 
I too was considering the same a couple of years ago when I was working in office administration. Felt I couldn't put the time and commitment in to study for teaching and investigated the classroom assistant job. I completed the course and asked my local school if I could do a bit of work experience with them to get a feel for what the job is like. I must say I was glad I did because a realisation came to me that I was not cut out for the job of classroom assistant and really was going for it for the wrong reasons (mainly because it slotted well into my own kids routine with school, long summer holidays, short days, etc.). I am certainly not saying that this is the case with you and I am sure you have thought it out well but I would contact your local school and tell them basically what you have told us and ask if they could facilitate you by letting you assist a teacher for a few days to get a real feel for the job. Nothing to lose but a few hours of your time


----------

